# No 23 Recorder legal?



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt da einen No23 Recorder und ich wollte fragen was ihr dazu haltet
dieses Programm zeichnet alles auf was irgendwie auf dem pc zu hören ist und da man damit das webradio mitschneiden, ist das denn legal? Wenn man Songs mitschneidet und sie speichert, ist das denn legal?


----------



## danone (24. Oktober 2007)

ich denke schon. oder ist es illegal radiomusik oder TV auf zu nehmen??


----------



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2007)

aha gut, und wie ist es mit budesliga aus china?


----------



## ED101 (24. Oktober 2007)

Solange du keine Kopierschutzumgehst und damit kein Geld verdienst ist es legal.


----------



## sYntaX (24. Oktober 2007)

Overclocked schrieb:
			
		

> aha gut, und wie ist es mit budesliga aus china?



Ist alles legal genau wie Champions League. Bei Chip.de gibt es einen Bericht darüber: http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikelunterseite_19223194.html


----------



## HTS (24. Oktober 2007)

Overlocked schrieb:


> und da man damit das webradio mitschneiden, ist das denn legal?



Du kannst einen PKW als Fluchtwagen verwenden... trotzdem ist Autofahren an sich immer noch legal 

Bei Tools, die gezielt darauf ausgelegt sind, Kopierschutzmechanismen zu umgehen (womit man wieder beim Thema "wann ist ein Kopierschutz ein wirksamer Kopierschutz?" wäre), ist die Bewertung relativ einfach (nämlich negativ), aber wenn ein Tool ganz allgemein etwas aufzeichnet (also auch das, was Du per Mikrofon durch die Boxen quälst), kann da eigentlich niemand was dagegen haben.

Wobei No32 bei mir mit dem onBoard-Sound bisher leider keinen Erfolg hatte.. 

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Overlocked (3. November 2007)

HTS schrieb:


> Du kannst einen PKW als Fluchtwagen verwenden... trotzdem ist Autofahren an sich immer noch legal
> 
> Bei Tools, die gezielt darauf ausgelegt sind, Kopierschutzmechanismen zu umgehen (womit man wieder beim Thema "wann ist ein Kopierschutz ein wirksamer Kopierschutz?" wäre), ist die Bewertung relativ einfach (nämlich negativ), aber wenn ein Tool ganz allgemein etwas aufzeichnet (also auch das, was Du per Mikrofon durch die Boxen quälst), kann da eigentlich niemand was dagegen haben.
> 
> ...




Danke an alle...
Der Thread kann geschlossen werden...


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zum No 23 Recorder:
Wenn ich was aufnehme,ist der Sound obwohl ich unter Windows voll aufgedreht hab und der No 23 auch auf höchste Lautstärke eingestellt ist, extrem leise,sodass man nichts versteht.Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann?


----------

